# Ice & Watershield step flashing?



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Anderson - You left it in the box correct?

That stuff is made to stick instantly once it gets warm or in this case, hot.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

No, I took it out of the box and rolled it out in the driveway in the shade the pieces I took the backing off in the driveway where fine, but as soon as I took it up on the roof, by the time I layed it down and tried taking the backer off it was stuck like glue.


----------

